# rate your Van Staal VM150 spin reel



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Been about a yr since Motackle had its ridiculous pricing for these Van Staal VM150 spin reels and I know a few guys from this forum bought them.
Well how do you rate them now?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Great value for the money, if a little agricultural. The drag clicker went on mine, first fish. I sent it away and they repaired it. However it went again on the next fish. I have heard the same from others, so likely a design flaw with them.
Mine has landed approx 10 longtails to a metre and still performing well. 
Ill likely service mine soon. Great article on how to here. http://www.stripersonline.com/t/818750/ ... and-review
Aside from the Okuma Salina 3 range I cant think of another reel I would consider buying in that price range. I will likely purchase another when the time comes.
Edit: I see they are on spec for $299 at Mos again. The page says was $495 but also has $349 crossed out. Overpriced @ $500 but great buying @ $300. Perhaps I need another one now.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Paulo, any signs of corrosion setting in yet?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

The VS seems to be the sand and waterproof model, which would make is a better buy for yakking. Is that correct?


----------

